# QUESTION FLOUNDER LIGHTS for boat



## bmurp98583

I have seen a number of Floundering light options on this site as well as on the Web. Im looking to rig my boat and would prefere not to run a generator. For those with experience on this site, what are the best options with LED, is the aquastar rig better , or anything else you might suggest. I don't have a problem with using two deep cycle batteries, to me its quieter that way. Any suggestions, sites to look at, pictures of your rigs for ideas. I can make my own also with some suggestions. I live in the Mobile Bay area.


----------



## jspooney

not pouncing on you, but I see you are a new member and may not know. Only post a question in one section or people will get a little testy. This is the appropriate place for this post. You should be able to get some good help around here, but it is a little slow right now.


----------



## X-Shark

These are Starfire's. They will slip inside of a 1in piece of PVC and can be glued. These are 6in stainless bowels from the grocery store. That stainless will kill a bi-metal holesaw.




























Note that is was one of my first setups from 12yrs ago. I now run HPS lights and a generator.

"If ya can't see'em, ya can't stick'em."


----------



## bmurp98583

*Star Fire Set up*

I assume that is a 12V you sent in the pictures. Where do I get the star fires. How does the Star fire fit into the PVC to seal.


----------



## X-Shark

Yes...12V.......Try WalMart and Academy Sports & Outdoors...........It slips inside once you remove and discard the Gator clips. Then glue it with clear Silicone.

Install ring terminals and a switch from the battery. Do NOT turn these lights on unless they are submerged in water.


----------



## X-Shark

I can't remember who I sold these to, but they may want to sell them?


----------



## Flounderpounder

X-Shark said:


> I can't remember who I sold these to, but they may want to sell them?


That was me! I can't remember if I sold them with my last boat, or separately, but they are long gone. I've switched to the 100W Aquastars, and find them much brighter. 5-6 hours on one 12V, and still bright. They are pretty quiet too .....LOL. Obviously a small shop....when you call you get the owner.....super guy. He even sent me some free parts once.


----------



## bmurp98583

Ok, thanks gentleman. Good information. I tried Walmart, and Academy Sports but no luck. Ill look at the Aquastars.


----------



## banjovie

*Starfires*

I belive for the price $13.48 at Gulfbreeze Walmart these starfires are tough to beat. I have 2 hand carry flounder lights i made and they work great.I use 2 on each light 100watts for each light, and the group 27 deepcycle battery runs them all night. I had them out with FISHERMON the other night for 6 hours no problems. The globes are removable for cleaning and the bulbs are everywhere for less than a buck. They fit perfect in 1" SCH 40 PVC so the sky's the limmit on what you can design and build.


----------



## bmurp98583

I've been to all three walmarts in Mobile and can't find them. What department at walmart are they in? I look in the flashlight, marine, sporting goods, aquarium, automotive and haven't seen them


----------



## X-Shark

marine area / fishing.


----------



## Flounderpounder

bmurp98583 said:


> I've been to all three walmarts in Mobile and can't find them. What department at walmart are they in? I look in the flashlight, marine, sporting goods, aquarium, automotive and haven't seen them


Have you asked your local tackle store????? If they have or can get them, I'm sure they'd love your biz.!!!!!! It's been a tough summer for them!

I have seen them at W-Mart over here in P'cola area, in the fishing gear dept.


----------



## devndeb

I know half hitch carries them...Just picked up 2...


----------



## gadget149

Walmart.com , Buy on-line $19.99 ea.


----------

